# Abandoned Photography



## maypost (May 4, 2008)

If you think abandoned buildings are cool and photogenic, you chould check out my web site...





I am no pro at web design, and my spelling is worse than bad, but there are hundreds of pictures for a great many locations. Let me know what you think.


----------



## rubbertree (May 4, 2008)

Wow, very powerful. Did you personally photograph each of those buildings?


----------



## maypost (May 4, 2008)

Yep, everything on there is 100% my work.

Thanks!


----------



## Renair (May 5, 2008)

A friend of mine went and photographed an old abandoned insane asylum at night, they said they were scared s@*tless!  But got some great shots!


----------



## ryan7783 (May 5, 2008)

Renair said:


> A friend of mine went and photographed an old abandoned insane asylum at night, they said they were scared s@*tless!  But got some great shots!




always wanted to do this. unfortunately before I could photograph the asylum they have here, they turned it into dorms for the university down town. creepy.

great photos!


----------



## maypost (May 5, 2008)

ryan7783 said:


> always wanted to do this. unfortunately before I could photograph the asylum they have here, they turned it into dorms for the university down town. creepy.
> 
> great photos!



There is an asylum less then 20 minutes from where you are.


Happy hunting


----------



## rubbertree (May 6, 2008)

I can honestly say I've never seen an abandoned hospital or insane asylum before.
I have a question about a photo at this place:

http://www.eximoedifice.com/locations/23dej/dej.html

The shot that has the drawing on the wall that says, "sometimes I cannot stand my sadness"... did you write that on there or was it there? I ask because it's so new looking compared to all the other walls full of peeled, faded paint.

Edited to add, my DH and I just looked through several more of your pictures, we really enjoyed the industrial ones as well. I especially liked the Allegheny Power plant, love the wide angle shots in there. And the Peter & Paul church! I cannot believe a building like that was just abandoned, that stuns me.
Thanks for  sharing!


----------



## firecrow (May 8, 2008)

There is some very nice work in here, a lot of surprises and interesting angles and views. I especially like the detail shots and close up work.


----------

